# ID



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

I just picked this guy up at my LFS. He is about 4"-5". Has a nice bump on his chin, hopefully it will go away. (was in a 10 gal at the store, I just put him in a 55)


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Im not sure but it might be a spilo the tail looks like it has a mid band.I could be way off.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

S. maculatus

Nice


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> winkyee Posted on Sep 27 2004, 05:38 AM
> S. maculatus


Very likely.


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice specimen!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Gj.

Very nice!


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

I looked in the species information and it says coming soon. Can you guys tell me some things about it. Approx cost now, how much it will be worth, if it will keep the red eye and the yellow on him, and how big will he get????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Information page on S. maculatus.

As for cost, you'll need to look at the Buy and Sell Forum. They have information there regarding cost.


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, you are the best! I must say I am a little disapointed finding out that his shape will change like a spilo as he gets older, so I will just have to enjoy his good looks now.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

markley02 said:


> Thanks guys, you are the best! I must say I am a little disapointed finding out that his shape will change like a spilo as he gets older, so I will just have to enjoy his good looks now.










dont worry i had a nice size mac
and they get great colors when bigger


----------



## beowolf (Mar 7, 2004)

gee.. I have 3 of this.. and I always thought this was Spilo....

so difficult to tell the difference..


----------

